# Anybody use the Lister?



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone from here has had tx at the lister?  If so would you mind answering a few questions.  Our last tx was with Sims and Dr there has suggested giving it one more go with my eggs at the Lister. I would love it if you could tell me:

How much did it cost?  
Can you get the scans done here and if so where?
How many times do you need to go over?
Do they do an initial telephone consultation or do you have to go over?
Did you go over and back during the week of ec and transfer or did you stay?
Where did you fly to?  Is it handy to get to from Stansted?
Were you successful and what was your impression of it?

Sorry for so many questions but would love some info on it!!
Thanks in advance and best of luck to everyone!


Leah


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Leah ,i had tx at the Lister and couldnt recommend it highly enough ,us lister girls on the lister thread fondly call it "hotel lister" .I will send you a pm with all details ,if i miss out on anything feel free to ask ,i will be glad to help 
Emma x


----------



## allie33 (May 1, 2010)

Hi Girls,
just logged on for the first time, and saw you post re lister. My husband and I have been referred to lister to have ISCI for the 1st time. We are hoping to begin next month. Very interested in your opinion and have the same questions as Leah. Any information would be really appreciated. As you probably understand quite anxious about the treatment and cost.  Wondering would it have been better to be treated in Dublin instead.  
many thanks in advance
Allie


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Allie i will forward on the same email i sent to Leah ,you have made a good choice with Lister ,there is a thread on the icsi board if you wanna chat to other lister ladies.Good luck 
Emma


----------



## allie33 (May 1, 2010)

thanks emma, just picked up your message. really appreciate the quick response. everything is happening so quickly, and when I asked our consultant re costs he just replied with "you can't put a price on this"!!


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

allie33 said:


> thanks emma, just picked up your message. really appreciate the quick response. everything is happening so quickly, and when I asked our consultant re costs he just replied with "you can't put a price on this"!!


Crikey thats a bit rude of him   we all know tx aint cheap and then you have to factor all the travel expenses too ,but when you get a bfp you soon forget about the cost  Think tx is very expensive in Dublin  have you checked out lister website all prices are listed.I remember my first tx and was so nervous as are all of us ,its only natural .What consultant are you going to see?


----------



## allie33 (May 1, 2010)

btw to answer your questions - i'm in dublin, this is our first attempt. we were told not to bother with clinics in ireland and to go straight to lister. Husband has very low motility and I'm not ovulating. also I have reiters disease (which is an autoimmune condition). Thanks again for all the info. it's quite daunting going through this and travelling makes it slightly more challenging.  I have no friends that have been through this process, so delighted to have found this website.


----------



## allie33 (May 1, 2010)

yes, i have the price list but there was no information re drugs and other 'hidden' costs ie travelling, how long you could be in london etc.  already spent 1k just finding out we have problems. not to mention buying ovulation kits and pg tests every month for the last year. Anyway it will be all worth it in the end (i hope). hoping to get a letter this week from lister re apt.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Fertilty friends has been a god send to many of us through our infertilty journey ,lister take on LOADS of women with high fsh/low amh ...who dont ovulate (me included) they also do immunes etc You are in safe hands     If you want to know anything else just PM me ,and you should have a wee nosey on lister thread too ,loads of success stories  BTW my consultant was DR Thum and DH and i loved him ,he was so so nice .Dont get your drugs from the clinic they are far too expensive ,isnt there some special scheme in the republic that you can get your meds (or most of them) paid for ?? Think i seen it on here somewhere.


----------



## allie33 (May 1, 2010)

thanks for the info, I'll have a search under lister.  Yes, don't really need to worry about the cost of the drugs. Think we have to pay the first €120 and the rest is covered under a drug payment scheme.


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Em and Alli,

Em thanks so much for info - have pm'd you.

Hi Alli.  We have an apt with Dr Wren in Lister for June.  I need to get my head around the costs.  We were with Sims in Dublin for last 2 txs and Origin before that - I have learned that clinics are different.  Most costs were included in the price with Origin wheras with Sims blood tests EU bloods etc were all extras and it all added up making it much more expensive than Origin.  In saying that they threw in one of the tests for free!  Must have been a bit of a buy one get one free incentive as I was spending so much!  I'll maybe see you on the Lister website.  

Good luck to you both!!


----------

